# Any record to Accept / Deny "Allied Aircraft Lost in the Spring 1942 in Lurestan, Iran"???



## ARTESH (Mar 3, 2018)

According to Army Archives ...

" in Spring of 1942, 4th Infantry Bttn of the Isfahan's Div, was ordered to go there and Secure the area till arrival of allied Officers and British Console in Iran."

Sargord (Major) Fazlollah Kiani, 
Commanding Officer, 4th Bttn.
Sign

No info about Exact location!!! only mentioned "Lorestan" !!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 2, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if there was a crash site (or many) in Iran, as the British and U.S. were using Iran as a supply route to the Soviet Union - often referred to as the "Persian Corridor".
Iraq was known to be sympathetic to the Axis, so avoiding Iraq prevented any information of equipment movement being noted and reported back to Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Jul 12, 2018)

GrauGeist said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there was a crash site (or many) in Iran, as the British and U.S. were using Iran as a supply route to the Soviet Union - often referred to as the "Persian Corridor".
> Iraq was known to be sympathetic to the Axis, so avoiding Iraq prevented any information of equipment movement being noted and reported back to Germany.


Thank you!
The Half burnt paper that ive translated is only thing remained from that accident!!!
Unfortunately, after 1979 Army Archives was burnt! and also ive fund that there was a memorial of Killed crew there, too.
Same fate as Army archives! Sad!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex Smart (Oct 25, 2018)

Interesting subject,
Strange that a British official was involved if it was an American a aircraft ?
However an A-20, serial number 41-19594 crashed on May 31st. Could be this a/c ?
A1lso if I recall there were Iranian(Persian ) Air Force Hawker Harts or Hardy's that were sold(?) to the USSR and perhaps one crashed in transit ? Even as said perhaps a British a/c from the middle east that was being sent to the USSR had crashed ? Again in 1942 the type would have been P40/Hurricane/Spitfire/A-20(Boston) types maybe even Dakota's or other twin engine a/c.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Alex Smart (Apr 22, 2020)

Alex Smart said:


> Interesting subject,
> Strange that a British official was involved if it was an American a aircraft ?
> However an A-20, serial number 41-19594 crashed on May 31st. Could be this a/c ?
> A1lso if I recall there were Iranian(Persian ) Air Force Hawker Harts or Hardy's that were sold(?) to the USSR and perhaps one crashed in transit ? Even as said perhaps a British a/c from the middle east that was being sent to the USSR had crashed ? Again in 1942 the type would have been P40/Hurricane/Spitfire/A-20(Boston) types maybe even Dakota's or other twin engine a/c.



It has since come to light that the crew of this aircraft A-20C - BO, 41-19594 ( MN No. 2890 ) were four that are noted as British. So a/c was being ferried when it came down.Names - Pickering , Ayre , Brochman , Davies. Unit was the 544th MAT Sqdn.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2020)

Great info! I hope you are doing well my friend.


----------



## Alex Smart (Apr 23, 2020)

vikingBerserker said:


> Great info! I hope you are doing well my friend.


Thank you, hope that you and all the members here are keeping well and are safely keeping to the guidelines .
Only this week have I been able to get hold of hand sanitizer in a local chemist. Been after it since January without success, still they have no masks or thermometers though 

In regard to the A-20 , unfortunately the problem is that I could not as yet find service numbers, ranks, or Christian names, there are so many that have same Sir names. As far as I can find, all four survived the accident .


----------

